# 16-Foot-Python Killed In Florida; Deer Found In Stomach



## Fuscus (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't look like shotgun wounds to me
16-Foot-Python Killed In Florida; Deer Found In Stomach (PHOTOS)


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 1, 2011)

> it's one of the largest reptiles ever found in South Florida.



Well go kill it then! :x


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2011)

You wouldn't want to take ya kids for a walk around there......


----------



## ryanm (Nov 1, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> Well go kill it then! :x



Tassie, it's a Burmese Python, an introduced species that is a pest in the area.


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 1, 2011)

ryanm said:


> Tassie, it's a Burmese Python, an introduced species that is a pest in the area.


yes i know, but they dont have to kill it!


----------



## ryanm (Nov 1, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> yes i know, but they dont have to kill it!



We don't "have" to kill Cane Toads in Oz either, but we do because they are a pest, just like this species is. Its not like it was the largest example of a Burmese ever found, above average yes, but not a world record.


----------



## Wally (Nov 1, 2011)

Deer would've smelt nice.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 1, 2011)

Common! Nice tender venison.


----------



## skay123 (Nov 1, 2011)

its not like there wild animals so whats the need for force you would probably be able to handle most of them with ease,
there easy targets for overcompensating hillbillys...


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 1, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> yes i know, but they dont have to kill it!


So what do they do with it then? There is a very limited market for large snakes in the USA, they are illegal to keep in Florida and the limited space zoos have are (mostly) already occupied.


----------



## ryanm (Nov 1, 2011)

skay123 said:


> its not like there wild animals so whats the need for force you would probably be able to handle most of them with ease,
> there easy targets for overcompensating hillbillys...



What the?? What do you mean they aren't wild animals? And it's 16ft of muscle, that could crush you easily and weighed 65kg (without the Deer), not something I would ever describe as easy to handle!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 1, 2011)

skay123 said:


> its not like there wild animals so whats the need for force you would probably be able to handle most of them with ease,
> there easy targets for overcompensating hillbillys...



Wow :shock:


----------



## smithson (Nov 1, 2011)

wow thats one big burm hate to be on the end of that !!!


----------



## longqi (Nov 1, 2011)

These Burmese are WILD
Immensely powerful snakes with 3 times the strength of a 5 metre scrubby
Most of them escaped in Hurricane Andrew in the early 1990s and they can produce 100 eggs each season

reports put the number of wild burmese in Florida in the many thousands
Everglades is probably the only place they could thrive in USA and they seem to be getting more numerous
Frosty weather last year may have culled them a bit
They will never eradicate them as a large burmese will only feed once or twice a year
Apart from that time it will be very sedentary making locating them virtually impossible


----------



## slim6y (Nov 1, 2011)

skay123 said:


> its not like there wild animals so whats the need for force you would probably be able to handle most of them with ease,
> there easy targets for overcompensating hillbillys...



I bags to watch when you're handling this NOT wild animal. 

Remembering how it was brought up in a humane household which also happened to feed it deer. 

You won't need force... I am sure of that 

And it would get rid of another spellerific person too 

Darwin Awards perhaps?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 1, 2011)

Beaut Burm, in the wrong place, unfortunately....


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 1, 2011)

Spellerific Slimey, chortle, chortle


----------



## mmafan555 (Nov 4, 2011)

longqi said:


> reports put the number of wild burmese in Florida in the many thousands
> Everglades is probably the only place they could thrive in USA and they seem to be getting more numerous



They could also probably/likely survive in the Louisiana swamps as-well.....which is very similar in landscape to the Florida Everglades.


----------



## lysseee (Nov 4, 2011)

i understand the reasoning behind their actions,
its just so sad to see one of the creatures that we all share such a passion for being killed and cut up so horrifically.


----------



## Sarah11 (Nov 4, 2011)

lysseee said:


> i understand the reasoning behind their actions,
> its just so sad to see one of the creatures that we all share such a passion for being killed and cut up so horrifically.



agreed!! oh and additionally...ewww lol


----------



## hugsta (Nov 4, 2011)

What about the poor deer, such a waste of life, the could have killed the snake first.....sheesh. damn Hillbillies.:shock::lol:


----------

